# Caring for abandoned pigeon - ulcers/growths on legs.



## perverse (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey everyone,

For the past few weeks I have been caring for an abandoned pigeon that was left on our balcony by it's parents. Not sure what happened to them, but probably assume the worst in an urban environment unfortunately.

Anyway she (I presume it's a she based purely on her body shape and size more resembling her mother than her father at this point, but if it gets bigger, who knows!) was just about ready to fledge when I took over feeding her, and I helped her with her first flying lessons. She was hatched and grew in a plant on our balcony, so grew up around and was comfortable with myself and my girlfriend. Unfortunately her sibling didn't make it through the first few weeks of life in spite of us making plenty of food and water available to the parents, so that was disappointing.

Being concerned that the same fate that felled her parents may fell her now that she's out flying around the place, we have taken her into our apartment for the time being. Since she was hanging around our balcony a lot still, I wanted to get rid of her lice and bird flies... so have treated her for that. She is very friendly, allows us to carry her and will perch on my shoulder if given the opportunity (although she doesn't fly to me yet). She was happy enough wearing a diaper until she outgrew the first one I got her (those things are cute!). I have been feeding her a mix of wild bird seed and a pigeon mix from a local bird shop (which has grit added into it). She picks what she likes out of it - but mainly only leaves the corn now, as I think it's still too big for her.

Her baths are mainly joining me in the shower for a quick dip, which she isn't the most massive fan of - but much prefers it to a bath in a bucket or bowl. In general she's very co-operative and will let me give her a brief scrub under the wings (with water only), but she quickly tires of it.

I am posting tonight because although she seems and acts relatively healthy and happy - I have noticed a couple of nasty looking ulcers/growths growing on her legs around the knee area (I think it's her knee?) the past few days. I have attached photos of the offending growths to this post, as well as a portrait for the cuteness . Sorry about the quality, my phone has a crap camera, and she's a little camera shy at the best of times, lol. Her poops seem OK as per the descriptions of healthy poops I've seen on this board, and she certainly does plenty of them. I could be wrong, though.. and can take pics of her droppings if need be. 

I'm wondering if anyone could help me with this to get her healthy? Any advice would be very appreciated!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Initial thought, looking at the pics, was the joint form of Paratyphoid (Salmonellosis). However, the other things you describe about her behavior, poops and whatever, don't seem to support that. But, My understanding of that is not great. Healthy poops would be plump and firm, brown to greenish-brown, and a capping of white urates. If you were able to collect a few days of poops (because Salmonella is excreted intermittently) and get them to a testing lab or a vet with some knowledge of birds, they could check for an overload of Salmonella.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very cute bird! Thank you for taking care of her! Hope her legs prove to be just normal pigeon legs. Our pigeon had growths on the bottom of her feet which I feared were sores. The vet laughed and gently removed the crap o liths as he called them. Hope you can rule out problems with a stool sample like JohnD suggests.


----------



## perverse (Dec 20, 2014)

John_D said:


> Initial thought, looking at the pics, was the joint form of Paratyphoid (Salmonellosis). However, the other things you describe about her behavior, poops and whatever, don't seem to support that. But, My understanding of that is not great. Healthy poops would be plump and firm, brown to greenish-brown, and a capping of white urates. If you were able to collect a few days of poops (because Salmonella is excreted intermittently) and get them to a testing lab or a vet with some knowledge of birds, they could check for an overload of Salmonella.


Thanks for the reply! I couldn't have given a better description of her poops if I tried. They are quite dark, but brown/greenish brown with what I'd call a modest topping of white urates. I will definitely look around and see what I can find as far as bird vets go, it shouldn't be too hard in my area to find someone, I wouldn't think.


cwebster said:


> Very cute bird! Thank you for taking care of her! Hope her legs prove to be just normal pigeon legs. Our pigeon had growths on the bottom of her feet which I feared were sores. The vet laughed and gently removed the crap o liths as he called them. Hope you can rule out problems with a stool sample like JohnD suggests.


She is definitely a cutie! I've been so impressed by how co-operative and tame she is... presumably because I spent a lot of time next to her while she was growing up in the nest. She still likes to peck at my fingers from time to time, but generally nibbles at them more than attacks them. She has also started cooing at me when I pat her, which is cute - although sometimes I think she's giving me a bit of a growl, too. lol. She certainly seems very relaxed, and quite curious and explorative of my apartment during the day, too. She will hop on my hand with very little effort, and stay on my shoulder for long periods, just generally having a look around. Her favourite perch is definitely on top of my monitor, followed by the railing above our balcony door (highest point in the apartment, of course!). It's very cute to have her sitting the while I work or game on my PC, lol.

One other thing I will note about her behavior that I have noticed is she tends to sneeze, particularly in the evenings. I have looked in her mouth as best I can (generally when she's chewing on my thumb) and can't see anything nasty - looks healthy and pink. Not sure if sneezing is relevant - but it is a bit cute. Hopefully nothing serious? She seems to eat and drink fine, although prefers to eat when I'm patting her on the back, which I find a bit odd but go with it when I think she hasn't eaten much that day (she will eat out of a feeder I've got her too, I'm just not sure if she's eating enough or not really?)

Either way, I think I'll collect some droppings over the next few days and get them into a vet. I've just been reading some more on the forums and see vitamin supplements mentioned for indoor birds - particular D3. She hasn't got much sun in the past probably 4 or 5 days now - so I might pop down to the bird store and get her a multivitamin to see if that helps too.

Thank you both for the insight! I will keep you up to date on her status .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you, for taking in this needy bird.

The leg issues could also be pox, but definitely have the bird poops checked out. 

If the bird seems to be sneezing more at night, is there any change in air quality, do you turn on a heater or anything else to change the air quality?

I would also add some probiotics to the birds diet, that will help multiply the good gut bacteria.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It does look like it could be pox.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Looks like pigeon pox lesions to me. Bird looks a good size, just supportive care and good food and water, no stress, no exercise just calm and quiet, some good grit and watch it recover and flourish, if no other bad symptoms.


----------

